# think our donor has given up on us :-(



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

I feel so so sad :-(

We had an attempt with ttc #2 in May and got a BFN, we emailed our donor to let him know it was a BFN and had no response. We had loosely said when meeting in May that the next time we'd be free to try would be in August which he said would be ok. Anyway, we have emailed him four times now and sent him two texts and have had no response and we were supposed to be meeting the week after next. He has always been reliable in the past and this is not like him at all... I feel so sad that we'll have to start the search for a donor all over again and that baby #2 won't be biologically 100% Alex's sibling. I know all of these things aren't really that important when it comes down to it but I just feel so sad. We are so grateful to our donor whatever happens as we have our beautiful Alex but  

just off-loading, Rach x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry to read this Rach. Our donor did the same to us - ignoring our attempts to contact him. I wish he'd been man enough to deal with it head on and not hide. Maybe your guy has had something serious come up in his life and just can't deal at the moment. I hope he gets in touch and sorts things out with you soon, preferably to go ahead, but if not at least to talk to you and let you know what's going on. You must be very frustrated. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe he's on holiday?? Fingers crossed he's just not been able to reply x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

hope he comes back to you soon hun


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

can't believe how soon he came back to us!!!! I only posted yesterday as I felt totally desperate and low. I logged on to my email today at lunch time and he had responded.... we are over the moon. He had been away for a few weeks (which we knew about) and then come back to lots of work and limited time for private emails... he was very apologetic and said the meeting in 2 weeks time is still ok.

I can't put my relief into words... thanks for support x x x x


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey girls! That is brilliant news!  
Candee
x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

woo hoo congrats girls


----------

